# Corner cabinet in pine



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a start on my next job today a corner cabinet in pine. Glad to say the customer is going to put a finish on it so it's just a build on this. I started by cutting up two sheets of laminated pine and cutting the angles on them. I then put the slots in for the shelves and the sides with the Domino. 

It took a bit of head scratching on how to orient the Domino to get the joints in line?? I had made a rod of the base with all of the angles and joints marked on it to avoid any mistakes. It all worked well and everything fitted together nicely.

I then had to alter the angle of the Domino to join the front edge pieces at 22.5. I used some of the offcuts to make sure they were correct before committing to the cut. I left these in a glue up tonight but shan't get back to this until Friday as I am on another job tomorrow.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks good, I like it Alan.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Another great WIP. Thanks Alan.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Those 22.5° angles take some thought, eh, Alan.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

It's looking good.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes James, they are a head scratcher. These corner cabinets have to be so precise with all the angles. I do like a challenge though so am enjoying the build. 
My other job was postponed today so I got back on with this job. After cutting out the top bottom and shelves I assembled it.

Then I got the bottom section part assembled.

I will be on the other job tomorrow so this will continue next week.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, that is beautiful Alan!


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Really nice job Alan. Did I understand you correctly that this is one day's work? I would still be at the drawing board. Hope you post pics of the finished project.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

No Bill, this is two days work so far.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Had to visit a customer this morning so didn't get into the shop until late morning but I did manage to get the bottom section finished. 

I shall start on the doors next but my glass has arrived for the display cabinet so I shall be getting that fitted first.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like you are getting quite busy, and deservedly so.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Darcy, I got the doors made ready for fitting in between my other jobs.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Alan what kind of joinery did you use on the back where you are joining the sides to the back piece?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have used Domino's Bill. I did also have to insert some screws in to pull the sections up tight. I got the doors fitted today and a final sanding. Next I have the cornice and plinth to fit, I have to pick these up from the customer this week.


I also got these three doors made for another cabinet for the same client.

Next up is a boiler cabinet and a pine door and frame.


----------

